# Varathane (at Menards, lowes) sanding machine



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone use this, and is it any better than the 4 disk type system? The one at menards has 3 pads, but I think it also rotates(the 3 disks rotate in a circle-I think). I don't believe the 4 disk systems rotate. It also claims to capture 97% of dust.

I'm hoping I can use this to sand some varnish covered floors. I don't really trust my young helper with a drum sander, and his labor is cheap, so I'd rather have him spend a few more hours and go through some pads. They recommend chemically stripping the floor, but this seems laborious and toxic. Talk me out of it if you want. The machine is $33 a day plus the pads, I thought I could give it a try, and if it takes too long, carpet over it (flip house).


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Think of it along the lines of using your RO sander in a closet. The reason they recomend chemically stripping first is it's gonna be slow & expensive in discs getting through the existing finish. I've never used the menards machine, but I have a 4 head RO machine & wouldn't even attempt to cut finish with it. It's good for clean up work around the edges & where I can't get my drum sanders.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

If the existing floors are prefinished with Aluminum Oxide or some hard finish it will take a looooong time -if ever-.
I suggest get a pro to do the job right.
Floor sanding and finishing cost is close to low/medium quality carpet cost. But you will get better interest and faster buyer for that house.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'll look into having it professionally finished, I always assummed the price would be astronomical.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

abacab said:


> Thanks, I'll look into having it professionally finished, I always assummed the price would be astronomical.



What part of the midwest you from? I'm in NE MO & we get between $2.50-3.00/ sq ft. We do a lot of work for realtors in our area that are flipping houses. They hire us because they know they'll get 100% of their investment back, plus sell the house a lot faster with refinished hardwood.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in southwest Michigan. I actually think I found a solution, and I may not have to sand the floors. I cleaned an area in the closet with acetone, then put a "bombay mahogeny" stain poly mix down. It covered everything beautifully, and gave me the exact color I'm looking for (and what was ordered by the interior designer) I'll probably sand everything lightly, put my dark stain/poly down and then put a couple coats of floor poly over it. 

Ten years down the road someone can sand everything off and put clear back down. Personally I prefer to capture the look of when it was built, but there is no real historical value in this house.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

abacab said:


> I'm in southwest Michigan. I actually think I found a solution, and I may not have to sand the floors. I cleaned an area in the closet with acetone, then put a "bombay mahogeny" stain poly mix down. It covered everything beautifully, and gave me the exact color I'm looking for (and what was ordered by the interior designer) I'll probably sand everything lightly, put my dark stain/poly down and then put a couple coats of floor poly over it.
> 
> Ten years down the road someone can sand everything off and put clear back down. Personally I prefer to capture the look of when it was built, but there is no real historical value in this house.



You really need to identify the existing finish first. If it's aluminum oxide prefinished, you're new finish will peel off in short order. Without a bonding agent, nothing will adhear to aluminum oxide for any length of time.

How old is the floor? The fact that you used acetone to clean with & it didn't wrinkle the finish, is an indicator it's not poly.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

The house is at least 50 years old, so I'm sure it is not pre-finished. This means that it is straight up varnish? Guess I'll have to do a little research. I'm pretty sure it is the original finish, and I'm certain it is varnish, as I did the "test" where you rub it with acetone, and if the cloth turns brown, then it is varnish. Or so I've been told.


----------



## abacab (Sep 16, 2009)

Actually the house is at least 60 years old, forgot I'm another decade older.


----------

